# Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch



## Makku (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo , bei meiner letzten Angeltour hat mein Humminbird Wide 100 versagt. Ich hatte auf einmal keine Anzeige mehr,Tiefen-,Boden- und Fischanzeige funktionierte nicht mehr.Die Laufanzeige ( oberer Balken ) funktioniert.Habe das Gerät mit nach Hause genommen und die Kontakte kontrolliert und danach in einem Eimer Wasser ausprobiert.Alles OK das Gerät hat die Tiefe( keine genaue Anzeige ) und den Boden angezeit.Also ab zum See den Geber ins Wasser und Gerät eingeschaltet,aber keine Anzeige.Habe Dann den Geber in einen Eimer Wasser gelegt und das Gerät hat eine Anzeige.Den Geber raus und in den See getaucht keine Anzeige??????? Mehrmals ausprobiert und das Gerät funktionierte nur im Eimer. Wer kann mir weiter helfen??? :cUnd sag mir keiner das Gerät ist im Eimer. 

Gruß Makku


----------



## Loup de mer (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*



Makku schrieb:


> ...Und sag mir keiner das Gerät ist im Eimer...


 
Nee, sicher nicht... im Eimer funktioniert es ja !

Hallo Makku

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen im Anglerboard #h!

Zu deinem Problem: In welcher Wassertiefe hast du jetzt im See probiert?
Ich sehe 2 mögliche Defekte:
1. Sendeleistung des Gerätes aus irgendwelchen Gründen so gering, dass die Echos im Eimer noch auswertbar sind, aber in tieferem Wasser (als `n Eimer) nicht mehr.
2. Kabelbruch im Geberkabel. Wenn du den Geber in´n Eimer steckst, knickst du das Kabel so, dass du Kontakt hast und wenn du den Geber in`n See steckst liegt das Kabel so, dass es innerlich unterbrochen ist.

Probier mal Folgendes: Halte den Geber in den See und "knete" das Kabel dabei. Wenn dabei nichts passiert, schiebe den Eimer (im See) unter den Geber.
Anschließend an den PC setzen und hier Versuchsauswertung schildern  .

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Makku (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

Hallo Thomas

Das kneten hat nichts gebracht.Habe dann den Geber in den Eimer gelegt und hatte ein Signal.Dann den Eimer samt Geber
in den See und die Anzeige war weg.Eimer raus ,die Anzeige war wieder da.
Ich hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Jirko (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

nabend uli #h

schau mal in der menüsteuerung, ob du bei der tiefeneinstellung bzw. einstellung für die sichtbare lottiefe auf´n screen vielleicht versehentlich nen relativ flachen bereich eingestellt hast (1-5m) (damit setzt du die automatische tiefenlotung außer kraft) #h


----------



## Makku (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

Hallo Jirko

Nein die Tiefeneinstellung stand auf Auto.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Loup de mer (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

Tja Uli

Wenn`s am Menü nicht liegt und nicht am Kabel  #c!

Ich schlage vor, den Rat eines Fachmannes einzuholen. Boardie Echolotzentrum (Thomas Schlageter) hat beruflich mit dem Kram zu tun. Ich würde mich an ihn wenden.
Einen anderen Rat weiß ich auch nicht.

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Luky (5. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

Hallo Makku,

wie ich gerade gelesen habe, hast Du auch ein Humminbird wide 100. 
Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes zugelegt, wo  leider die  deutsche Anleitung  fehlt.  Da ich kein Englich  kann  und es nirgendwo mehr welche gibt, meine Frage. Könntest Du mir die deutsche Anleitung, gegen Bezahlung aller Unkosten, kopieren und zuschicken?  

Gruß Luky


----------



## Klaus S. (5. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

Für den "Wide one Hundred" hab ich die Einbau- und Bedienungsanleitung auf deutsch da. Würde sie dir natürlich kostenlos per Mail schicken. Falls es die ist die du suchst, schick mir deine Mail-Addi per PN und ich schick sie dir.


----------



## Luky (7. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

Hallo Klaus,#h

danke, das ist super von Dir. Sende die Mailadresse gleich.

Gruß  Udo |bla:


----------



## Klaus S. (8. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

Hi Udo,

Sie haben Post :m


----------



## Matrix2 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

@Makku, kann es sein, dass auf deiner Batterie auf dem Boot für das Echolot noch was anderes mit drauf hängt das "elektrisch stört" wie z.B. Bordversorgung, oder Ladespannung vom Aubo (mal rein mit der Batterie und dem Echolot betreiben). Oder dass die Leitungen auf dem Boot neben was anderem elektrischem vorbei laufen (anderst legen zum Test) das stört - vieleicht hilft auch mal das Batteriekabel getrennt vom Echolotkabel zu legen - weil das viele mit Kabelbinder nabeneinander fesseln. Kannst du die Echolotfrequenz umstellen - mit niedriger Freq. kommt man glaube ich weiter runter - sollte zwar so einen grassen Verlust an Anzeige nicht erklären aber wer weis. War nur mal so ein Gedanke - will ja nich klugsch... . Gruß Matrix2


----------



## jovel40 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Für den "Wide one Hundred" hab ich die Einbau- und Bedienungsanleitung auf deutsch da. Würde sie dir natürlich kostenlos per Mail schicken. Falls es die ist die du suchst, schick mir deine Mail-Addi per PN und ich schick sie dir.


 
Hallo Klaus, kann ich die Bedienungsanleitung auch bekommen|supergri


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*



jovel40 schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus, kann ich die Bedienungsanleitung auch bekommen|supergri



Falls du es warst mit der Mail.... Sie haben Post #h


----------



## Hunter85 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem Echolot. auch ein Humminbird Wide 100. bekomme in meinem see einfach kein signal nur der obere balken läuft mit. hab alle möglichen winkel im wasser usw ausprobiert nichts...
zumal der nicht wirklich tief ist. höchstens 1,80m.
einstellung war auf 1m-5m...
dachte zuerst das wasser wäre zu flach, bin also an einen kanal gegangen der am steilufer schon 5m tiefe hat. wieder das gleiche...
hat jemand einen rat? #c
bzw. Klaus könntest du mir auch mal die Bedienungsanleitung per mail zukommen lassen?
wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> bzw. Klaus könntest du mir auch mal die Bedienungsanleitung per mail zukommen lassen?
> wäre sehr dankbar!



Ist raus...


----------



## barbenking (28. April 2009)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

@ Klaus S 
Hallo und guten Morgen,
hast Du vielleicht die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung
vom "Humminbird Wide 100" zu Hause, wenn ja könntest 
Du sie per Mail schicken,
michael.marx@orf.at
mit besten Dank schon mal im Vorhinein,
michl


----------



## Angel_Peter (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ist raus...


 
kannst du mir bitte auch die betriebsanleitung auf deutsch schicken?


----------



## Angel_Peter (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird ohne Anzeige,kein Kabelbruch*

kann mir bitte jemand die deutsche Übersetztung vom Wide One hundred geben??? Ich will die letzt Juni woche nach Norwegen und hab die Betriebsanleitung nicht mehr....


----------

